# For the guys: things your woman does to make you feel loved



## Country Apple (Nov 7, 2010)

My question is for the guys. What are some things your girlfriend/wife has done that makes you feel really special and appreciated? What is the most romantic thing a woman has ever done for you?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

To feel appreciated - listen to me when I'm excited (good or bad) about something.

Most romantic? Will have to think. Arranging for the kids to stay at her Mom's and taking me to a nice dinner is always good.


----------



## Country Apple (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow seems like alot of guys are not getting love and appreciation! :scratchhead:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Your injection of 'romantic' is what really stopped and made me think.

I don't know if the actions that a man takes on behalf of a woman, that she would perceive as romantic - would have the same meaning in reverse.

I had a woman tell me she was picking me up for dinner and to dress nice. I did. She picked me up in a limo, with an open bottle of champagne. That is the event that jumps out at me in answer to your question.

On the more simple front. Romance is a way of telling me that I'm still desirable, and she values me. This can be as simple as a look and a caressing touch. To me romance is deeply expressive, and personal - no matter what it entails.

The better you know your man, the better you can focus on what would be deeply expressive and personal _to him_.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Suggesting a long day of motorcycle riding.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd put out for a limo ride!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> I'd put out for a limo ride!


I played hard to get, but eventually gave it up to her. Not in the limo though ... would kind of like a do-over on that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
How can you be in a limo and not do it in a limo? Did senior prom teach you nothing? LOL.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Nice Guy Syndrome - Savaging the young lady in a limo would have been disrespectful and inappropriate. I failed. Like I said, I'd really like a do-over.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Is she still available?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Nice Guy Syndrome - Savaging the young lady in a limo would have been disrespectful and inappropriate. I failed. Like I said, I'd really like a do-over.


You should try it sitting on the motorcycle seat.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

From day one, I let my husband improve me. 

First change, no more high heels, since they are not good for my legs, I didn't like it at the beginning. I thought high heels are more beautiful, but my husband convinced me to wear Birkenstoks.

The second change, start to wear jeans, my husband told me that Asian women look sexy in jeans. 

The third change, keep my hair long, my husband told me that I look better with long hair, he likes me with long hair, feels soft.

The fourth, getting into a habit going to facial treatment, my husband wants me to look beautiful naturally, makeup will only damage my skin, it is OK once in a while.

The fourth change, my temper. My husband made me realize that I have a hot temper and it is not good for me. I started to focus on that and started to change, the biggest change in my personality, I benefit a lot from it. 

There are still a lot of changes in my life. 

What I want to say here is, I changed myself totally according to my husband's wish, he has created a woman he loves. 

I benefit from all these changes, I don't mind being submissive to my husband, I am submissive to him, he loves me. 

I can choose to ignore his wish, I can choose to control him, I can argue, I can fight, but what I get from him will be no love. 

I choose to be submissive to him, because of my respect, he loves me with his whole heart. Do I gain? Do I lose? People who are smart should see.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

If people think I am simple minded, then they are wrong. 

I can talk about politics, I can talk about world economy, I can talk about eastern and western culture, I can talk about human nature. 

I understand you more than you understand me. 

Me choosing to be submissive to my husband is my love to husband. And it is my technique to keep the man I love. 

How many people understand this part?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Country Apple said:


> My question is for the guys. What are some things your girlfriend/wife has done that makes you feel really special and appreciated? What is the most romantic thing a woman has ever done for you?


Bought me a dozen red roses!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> If people think I am simple minded, then they are wrong.
> 
> I can talk about politics, I can talk about world economy, I can talk about eastern and western culture, I can talk about human nature.
> 
> ...


 I think you kinda need your own thread for this GP. Kinda the wrong place, this one is asking men about what their wives do that show them appreciation. This kinda.....doesn't fit LOL


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I think you kinda need your own thread for this GP. Kinda the wrong place, this one is asking men about what their wives do that show them appreciation. This kinda.....doesn't fit LOL


too tired to start my own. 

Just to make my point!

So I borrowed this thread.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not really sure how that makes the point, but I will take your word for it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I'm not really sure how that makes the point, but I will take your word for it.




When we talk to each other respectfully, we gain each other's respect. 

I respect you for being nice!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My point is,

I am going to offend some people again. 

A lot of men feel loved if their wives are respectful and submissive to them.

Not one thing, not one event! 

A marriage is life long, a commitment is life long. 

If we are able to make Valentines' Day everyday in our life, not just one day. Then our marriage is going the right direction!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

My husband loves and feels appreciated when I ask him a computer question. One night I asked him a question about routers and he talked for 45 minutes with a gleem in his eye. Was I bored to tears? Yes. Did he appreciate the effort? Yes. He loves it when I take an interest in what he loves. 
Future appreciation is coming to him by way of a surprise 40th birthday I am planning with my next door neighbor. Friends and family are flying in from across the country (and world) to come and celebrate with us. He has no clue. When I asked him what he wanted to do for his birthday he said "sleep until noon and then drown myself in Scotch". I know he was joking as he couldn't do either but that gave me a glimpse into his feelings about getting older. Instead he is going to be partying with his 4 lifetime friends, his newer friends and neighbors and lots of family. He will KNOW how appreciated he is by everybody. It will be awesome!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine tells me it's when she does the laundry.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> My point is,
> 
> I am going to offend some people again.
> 
> ...


 Being respectful is one thing, submissive is another. I have no problems being submissive TO A POINT. And I do believe that every person has their "point" where they are no longer submissive. My point is most likely quicker than yours, but that doesn't make either better or worse. But using good judgement in realizing that everyones level of submissiveness is different is how help really happens. Your level of it works for YOU, mine works for ME, neither works for someone else. 

The trick is to realize that expecting others to have the same level of it is never good.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> If people think I am simple minded, then they are wrong.
> 
> I can talk about politics, I can talk about world economy, I can talk about eastern and western culture, I can talk about human nature.
> 
> ...


You feel misunderstood and hurt. I get that and I fully believe you have a lot of important, informative things to say. I value what everyone has to say regardless of whether or not I agree.

Don't assume that you know someone more than they understand you though because you really have no idea of their level of understanding, right? Just as I won't assume that I know more than you. It's really an impossible conclusion to come to.

You must feel slightly ganged up on these forums from women like myself who find most of your wording and text to be disturbing. I do feel obligated to defend my viewpoint. You'll have to excuse me on this one as it's a reflex that is there for many reasons, much like defending submission of women is a reflex for you.

I am an emotional woman but seriously, GreenPearl, my ability to deeply empathize and feel things is a huge part of what makes me beautiful to my husband and to friends and family. Women are very complimentary to men. We are soft, nurturing and we are kind, women have a lot to offer and I truly value my friendships with my female friends. So, again, I do take offense when you say that women are difficult. Are we difficult at times, certainly but we are also amazing.

It's not to say that men aren't amazing. Certainly they are! I have a husband and two sons who prove this to me every day.

As a side note, I would LOVE to talk politics, religion, and cultural differences with you! There is no doubt I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Uh...and yes, as per the norm...I am way off topic.

My husband would say that I do things like cook his favorite meals, remember to do things he forgets such as call his Mom & Sis to wish them a happy birthday and send them cards, I remember things he doesn't such as when he has to go to the doctor, he loves wind up toys and has a huge collection and so the kids and I pick out a new one each month and wrap it up for him.

Ever read The Gift of the Magi?The Gift of the Magi

I would gladly cut my hair to get him the chain for his pocket watch and he would gladly sell his pocket watch to get combs for my long hair.

That's when you know you love someone. The idea of making them happy is better than making yourself happy and it's mutual.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Brennan said:


> My husband loves and feels appreciated when I ask him a computer question. One night I asked him a question about routers and he talked for 45 minutes with a gleem in his eye. Was I bored to tears? Yes. Did he appreciate the effort? Yes. He loves it when I take an interest in what he loves.
> Future appreciation is coming to him by way of a surprise 40th birthday I am planning with my next door neighbor. Friends and family are flying in from across the country (and world) to come and celebrate with us. He has no clue. When I asked him what he wanted to do for his birthday he said "sleep until noon and then drown myself in Scotch". I know he was joking as he couldn't do either but that gave me a glimpse into his feelings about getting older. Instead he is going to be partying with his 4 lifetime friends, his newer friends and neighbors and lots of family. He will KNOW how appreciated he is by everybody. It will be awesome!


:iagree::iagree:

omg yes tec talk can get him going for hours....:yay:


----------

